# Laminate Countertop support



## EpicPhail (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there, new to this forum and I have a request.

I have been doing some minor remodeling in our house and one item the wife wants installed is a Laminate counter top in the laundry room. I removed one from there, but the new one is going to be installed in a different location. The original had support on 3 sides from either the wall or cabinet. The new one currently has support only on the back wall and one side. The length is 48" and the front right corner needs support of some kind. I have a few ideas, but would like some more. Ideally it would take up the least amount of space and still be strong enough to support a good amount of weight, look nice and be readily available at say Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

EpicPhail said:


> Hi there, new to this forum and I have a request.
> 
> I have been doing some minor remodeling in our house and one item the wife wants installed is a Laminate counter top in the laundry room. I removed one from there, but the new one is going to be installed in a different location. The original had support on 3 sides from either the wall or cabinet. The new one currently has support only on the back wall and one side. The length is 48" and the front right corner needs support of some kind. I have a few ideas, but would like some more. Ideally it would take up the least amount of space and still be strong enough to support a good amount of weight, look nice and be readily available at say Lowe's or Home Depot.


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Make yourself a triangulated bracket with a back plate (to screw to the wall), and a top plate, to support the top. Use the same laminate. Other than making one, a sturdy independent shelf bracket will work.










 









.​


----------



## EpicPhail (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, well I had hoped for a few more ideas, but that's ok. 

Cabinetman, your idea was one of the possible ones I was considering, and with your suggestion I started to move forward with the project. I also refined my idea for supporting the countertop. I have it mounted to the wall and was rethinking the support for that front right corner and tried to ask my wife what she would like to see and she started wigging out about the gas line. You can see my progress in this photo:










and what I am dealing with in regards to mounting some sort of support in this one:










Give me your thoughts on these options.

The Gas line you see in the first photo....I suggested moving it before I put the tile in (before this laminate countertop was even a thought), it would have been over about 12-14 inches, basically on the other side of the joist from the dryer exhaust. She didn't want me messing with the gas line, so instead I just closed the valve and added the elbow and the horizontal pipe that is now somewhat in the way.

Now that you all see what I have to work with, here are some of my thoughts I'm tossing around with supporting this. One other note, the counter top will be hanging over about 6 inches past the base, she wants it close to the washer.

1. Simple. A 2x4 straight down that sits on top of the tile. Pros: It would certainly hold any weight that goes on top of the counter top. Cons: not very attractive, and it's about 4-6 inches from the elevated base for the washer/dryer so the bottom of it would not be secure.

2. Similar thought was to have a Bannister, the 4x4 type and do the same thing. Cut the top off and there you go. Pros: It would hold the weight for sure and it would be the more attractive option of the first two. Cons: Same problem as above, it will not be secure at the bottom and it will still be 4-6 inches away from the elevated base, also the most expensive option. Although...I could put this on the outside of the frame and get it closer. Heck, I could even put another board or two between the frame and the Bannister and then I would be able to tie it into the elevated base at the bottom.

3. Angle support. My thoughts on this were to get a 2x2 piece of 1/2 inch plywood, cut it in half diagonally and glue them together forming a (roughly) 24x24x34 inch triangle about 1 inch thick. I would have to cut the corners and make a notch as shown in the photo below. I would also run a decorative piece of wood along the front edge. 









4. Simple version of angle support. Run a 2x4 from inside corner to wall, below the gas line


Please give me thoughts about any of these options. I would like to finish this up soon.


----------



## EpicPhail (Jan 24, 2011)

Well since the wife was riding me about getting the project done and claimed I could do whatever I want, I chose to do the plywood angle. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The wall member doesn't have to be a 2x4, the backup plate (for the wall) to the triangle, can be 3/4" ply.











 









.


----------

